# This ebay downhill frame has moar shocks!



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

Discuss.


----------



## sammer (Jun 10, 2006)

why????


----------



## IntenseRdr (Jan 21, 2004)

LOL WTH??????????? Seriously?????:skep:


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Good lord...


----------



## droptopchevy (Sep 3, 2008)

Does that red tube in the center serve a purpose? I'm looking past the bike actual serving a purpose so hear me out.


----------



## AlexAbroad (Jun 26, 2011)

That looks terrifying... So the pivot point is by the head tube? What does the third shock all on its own actually do? I can't see anything that would compress it other than the frame itself flexing.

Does anyone want to buy one and give us a review?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

not a fan...too heavy


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

29er DH Hoverbike?


----------



## blue109 (Jun 21, 2009)

looks flexy


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

looks flexy


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

AlexAbroad said:


> That looks terrifying... So the pivot point is by the head tube? What does the third shock all on its own actually do? I can't see anything that would compress it other than the frame itself flexing.


Looks to me like there are pivots just above the dropouts...

I'd consider buying it, but only if it is cheaper than a suspension seatpost.


----------



## Uncle Six Pack (Aug 29, 2004)

droptopchevy said:


> Does that red tube in the center serve a purpose? I'm looking past the bike actual serving a purpose so hear me out.


Line it up and run your set post all the way through and it serves as a lockout (probably not, but could be the frame's most valuable asset )


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

Me e-engineer on line FEA insta assessment is that this will collapse as an unrecognizable tangle of tubes under its own weight.

Too many pivots not enough constraints...


----------



## blue109 (Jun 21, 2009)

specialized lawyers are reviewing the design and preparing litigation now....


----------



## discombobulated_conundrum (Aug 2, 2008)

Indigenous Chinese bike design. This is what happens when copy cats think outside the box.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

I have to correct myself, this is actually a hard tail, with a suspension seat with three (awesome) shocks.

I missed the lack of bb area (not) swing arm pivot...


----------



## Monkeybike (Feb 25, 2008)

that is just wrong!!


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Needs a suspension seatpost and Girvin ProFlex stem.


----------



## frorider (Apr 2, 2005)

has adjustable top tube length. innovative!


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

essenmeinstuff said:


> I have to correct myself, this is actually a hard tail, with a suspension seat with three (awesome) shocks.
> 
> I missed the lack of bb area (not) swing arm pivot...


No, you're wrong. The entire lower portion of the frame pivots about the one up at the headtube! It's on par w/ the idea of a Softride:










This is the most piss-poor execution of "suspension" ever! Head tube angle steepens when the rear hits a protrusion... so if you so happen to also hit something w/ the front at the same moment, it (OP's pic) becomes basically a catapult and tossing your many feet down the trail as the rear shock unloads! This thing is a purpose-built lawsuit!


----------



## Gilly32 (Mar 28, 2010)

oh man i really needed this today :thumbsup: thats awsome i want 3


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

*denut'r*



discombobulated_conundrum said:


> Indigenous Chinese bike design. This is what happens when copy cats think outside the box.


Linquan = drag queen??

Ancient training device... if you drag brake, top mount snatches both nuts out ya sack


----------



## eleven-yo (Dec 6, 2005)

bid placed. i just found my new commuter


----------



## ross413 (Apr 26, 2009)

Super simple guys... 

This is a hardtail bike with a suspended seat.


It just goes about it in the most stupid way imaginable...

No angles move, nothing. Simple hardtail. Suspended seat. The pivots are just for the seat and that is it. 


Thanks Ross 



Completely retarded, yes.:thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

ross413 said:


> Super simple guys...
> 
> This is a hardtail bike with a suspended seat.
> 
> ...


----------



## CombatMutt (Jan 3, 2011)

I hope this is someone's art project for school.


----------



## Cantil3v3r (Jan 14, 2009)

Is the seat collar holding the top tube together?


----------



## Cepon3 (Aug 10, 2010)

There is no BB pivot, it looks like it pivots by the drop outs though. Which means all those shocks just absord impact from the seat..


----------



## T174M (Feb 9, 2008)

It's a Linquan man, they know their stuff.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

I think they stoled one of GT's 80's prototypes frame design...

Otherwise this is a small scale model and probably made out of chinese lead and weight as much as the jar of penny you will throw on it...


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

or...

it might be the next hot frame to it the floor of the Walmart "bike" section.

Whatever, just get it and get sell it as a rare russian frame... because we all know that russians used that suspension design for their WW2 motorcycles 

David


----------



## Twisted1 (Aug 24, 2010)

Lol this is awesome! They should of put a fork in the front an rear if they wanted to be different.


----------



## Twisted1 (Aug 24, 2010)

I google it an there is a bike company


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

essenmeinstuff said:


> I have to correct myself, this is actually a hard tail, with a suspension seat with three (awesome) shocks.
> 
> I missed the lack of bb area (not) swing arm pivot...


dude, you're right. it's a freeking long travel softride. AKA, SHTI BIKE!


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Did anyone else notice dat the OP spelt "shockz" wrong?

Sheesh, wut is this sight coming too?


----------



## Twisted1 (Aug 24, 2010)

NWS said:


> Did anyone else notice dat the OP spelt "shockz" wrong?
> 
> Sheesh, wut is this sight coming too?


No he spelled moar wrong. It's moaaar


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

throw some ti springs on that b*tch.


----------



## Secace (Sep 8, 2004)

Imagine trying to set the sag on that one!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

More cush for the tush :thumbsup:


----------



## brent878 (Apr 17, 2007)

I wonder how that would actually ride. Would it handle like a hard tail but be super plush once you sat down? Would it have pedal bob? I think someone should test one out, hehe.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Someone got the spring rate formula for this frame ? I kinda got lost in trying to set it right.


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

Googled the bike name, this company has all sort of special going on

This one has wolf power!









Did they steal the Specialized design here? No not the FSR design , the freaking "S" itself is the whole frame!! :lol:


----------



## Menso (Jun 2, 2004)

eabos said:


> View attachment 626936


Does anyone else look at this pic and see someone bent over suggestively?


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Menso said:


> Does anyone else look at this pic and see someone bent over suggestively?


yep... its subliminal... is it the woman version of the first one ?


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

Menso said:


> Does anyone else look at this pic and see someone bent over suggestively?


Check it out as frame only! Doggyslopestyle?


----------



## LoneReaction (May 28, 2010)

This stuff is surreal!


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

I like the rear triangle shock mounting 

They must had so much fun over there 

Or they are just really innocent, like more then the company that used PedoBear as they mascot


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Are these for real?? WTF?


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Yep, they are for real xD

here the website : www.linquanbike.com just use google traduction to be more comfortable (but maybe you can read chinese ?).

And I will get the "Figure" frame model... Just to hang it on my living room wall, over the chimney and get the frat party going on


----------



## cyrix (Jan 29, 2008)

NWS said:


> Did anyone else notice dat the OP spelt "shockz" wrong?
> 
> Sheesh, wut is this sight coming too?


Notice you misspelled "site"?


----------



## Twisted1 (Aug 24, 2010)

i kept clicking on stuff and finally found the main page for the pics of bikes

http://www.linquanbike.com/Product.Asp?ProClass=1


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Twisted1 said:


> i kept clicking on stuff and finally found the main page for the pics of bikes
> 
> http://www.linquanbike.com/Product.Asp?ProClass=1


I guess you couldn't read chinese either


----------



## sonic reducer (Apr 12, 2010)

that thing is like an esher drawing.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

cyrix said:


> Notice you misspelled "site"?


Yeah. Also "dat" and "wut." See how that works?

Sigh. Tough crowd.


----------



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

Those look like such neat bicycles maybe I can buy one and ride it on some fun sidewalks near my house so I can race by people and they can say wow look at that boy on a cycle that is traveling so much faster than I can comprehend and that is what they will say about me when I ride my "O" frame cycle by them or even more when I ride my "I like sexy time doggy style"frame cycles with only rear suspension because that is all you need when your cycle frame is bending over in the behind for you to Rider hard and fast and people like it.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

keeping with the theme of moar shox

i want the black frame as my next DH bike...


----------



## Twisted1 (Aug 24, 2010)

That's the new suntour shocks on that black bike huh?


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

mods deleted the post


----------



## mothahucker (Feb 6, 2006)

Ooh, that hardtail is available with 28" wheels!


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

mothahucker said:


> Ooh, that hardtail is available with 28" wheels!


edit : Its available with 28" rim and a 1/2" tall tire...

Otherwise you're screwed...


----------



## Twisted1 (Aug 24, 2010)

Those head tube angles look like 110 degrees wtf


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

O-Frame Power !!!


----------



## name_dropper (Nov 27, 2010)

three CCDB Air's and that thing's riding like a dreamboat!


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

So much special.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Whoever started this thread misspelt "shockses" in the title.


----------



## DustyBones (Jun 23, 2010)

David C said:


> O-Frame Power !!!


:skep:
Truly bizarre!


----------



## LiamRenaut (May 24, 2011)

Where's the eBay link? Want to buy one haha!!


----------



## fermenter (Feb 19, 2008)

lelebebbel said:


> Discuss.


I can't believe none of the Homers said it: "RFX Placeholder" or "Ellsworth 110% Efficient"

Guys are slack'n.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

What about :

"Haulin' ass like a wet dream" ?


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Looks flexy! I vote this one the most "Looks Flexy" of all time!


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Double post.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

I bet this thing gotta be the best rear wheel tracking frame of all time over the rough climbs. But not so much for pedal bob control. Can you get an air shock version ?

Do PUSH industries even know how to tune this up ??? Maybe Avy could ?


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

There is only one person that could tame this wild frame; and he approves!!


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

:d :d


----------

